# Audio for rock opera



## DonW (Apr 3, 2009)

Greetings from Australia. My workplace is a large school. We are currently involved with a production of Jesus Christ Superstar, due to open in May. This very exciting project involves senior students in all singing roles and teachers and students in the orchestra. We have a beautiful theatre and many talented and enthusiastic people are involved in the production. 
The reason I have registered with this forum is to share our ideas and experiences with the Contolbooth community. My area of responsibility is to work with students with audio design, hire, installation and operation. If there is interest, I will post a full audio design concept plan and equipment list. At this stage we have a great deal of work to do and would appreciate any feedback and suggestions. Maybe there is someone in the group who has had first hand experience with this opera.
With kind regards,

Don.


----------



## Raktor (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to CB. 

What theatre are you performing in? The school theatre or FAC?

I have a fair idea of what school.

With more information I can recommend more things... there's good people in the area who can help, you just need to know how to separate the good from the bad.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to CB Don! Glad to have you here.

~Dave


----------

